# Von Wildherzen wieder zu Orakel?



## Horde deadman (5. April 2009)

Hallo. Also ich bin gerade mal wohlwohlend bei Wildherzen will aber jetzt zur Orakeln zurückwechseln da ich erfahren hab dass man bei denen durch Mysteriöses Ei Protodrachen bekommen kann. Gleich meine Frage wie mache ich das und geht das überhaupt? Müsste eigentlich gehen da es den Erfolg gibt dass man bei Wildherzen sowie bei Orakeln auf ehrführchtig kommt. Falls wer helfen kann bitte melden euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (5. April 2009)

den lich nochmal killn und den anderen retten


----------



## Horde deadman (5. April 2009)

ah ok danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

